# 3S Super Sweet Snowman ornament,stuffed, knit in the round, no seams



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

3 S SUPER SWEET SNOWMAN

2 colors of simply soft party yarn, size 4 (6mm) needles, size H crochet hook to make scarf or make an I-cord, size B crochet hook to add beads, small plastic beads, poly-fil.
Knit in the round, no sewing.
Cast on 4 stitches. Join in the round.
Round 1: * KFB* around (8sts )
Round 2: *K1,KFB* around (12sts)
Round 3: *K2 KFB* around (16sts)
Round 4: *K3 KFB* around (20sts)
Round 5: *K4 KFB* around (24sts)
Round 6-10 Knit these5 rounds even no increases
Round 11 K6 add a bead to next stitch, knit rest of sts.Black bead
Round 12-16 Knit around
Round 17 K6 add a bead to next stitch, knit rest of sts. Black bead
Round 18-22 Knit around
Round 18 K6 add a bead to next stitch, knit rest of sts. Black bead
Round 19-24 Knit around
Round 25 K6 add a bead to next stitch, knit rest of sts. Orange bead
Round 26 Knit around
Round 27 K4 add bead to next st, K3, add bead to next st, knit rest
Round 28-29 Knit around
Round 30 Purl with contrasting color
Round 31-33 Knit around
Round 34 *K1 K2tog* around (16sts)
Round 35 Knit around
OVERSTUFF YOUR SNOWMAN
Round 36 *K2tog* around (8sts)
Put 8 stitches on darning needle. Add stuffing. Pull yarn tight and weave in ends.
Using H hook and double yarn chain a scarf 10 inches long. OR work a 3 stitch icord.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very cute.. Thanks. :sm24:


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

So cute - thanks!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

jvallas said:


> So cute - thanks!


thanks for the pattern


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Cute! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, it's so cute!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute, thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

What cuties!


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Cute !
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you. I think we will be over-run with snowmen here at our house.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

LOVE your snow people and you did a great job on the faces!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so very much!!!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

very cute, thank you for sharing


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Love them...Going to make one for each of my GD's. :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope some people make them. I would love to see them. It is so cold here today that I am thinking I can make a real snowman soon.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

So cute! Thanks for the pattern. I am going to bookmark this.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

How Delightful! Lovely little Snowies. Thank you.


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

very good


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

they are lovely snowmen but why row 18 - 22 then row 18 it may sound silly but I don't understand


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are right I numbered the rows incorrectly.


knittingwitch said:


> they are lovely snowmen but why row 18 - 22 then row 18 it may sound silly but I don't understand


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Round 18-22 Knit around
Round 23 K6 add a bead to next stitch, knit rest of sts. Black bead
Round 24-28 Knit around
Round 29 K6 add a bead to next stitch, knit rest of sts. Orange bead
Round 30 Knit around
Round 31 K4 add bead to next st, K3, add bead to next st, knit rest
Round 32-33 Knit around
Round 34 Purl with contrasting color
Round 35-38 Knit around
Round 39 *K1 K2tog* around (16sts)
Round 40 Knit around
OVERSTUFF YOUR SNOWMAN
Round 41 *K2tog* around (8sts)


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a cute quick gift idea! Thanks!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pattern


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Adorable. Thanks so much for giving us the info to make.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Very cute. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Very cute and they look fast to knit. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the cute little quickie knit


----------

